# Other Pets > Dogs >  Best dog breed for the 'outdoors'? (For new dog owner too)

## Pampho85

I've never owned a dog before, however I do plan on getting one in the future (possibly after I get out of my undergrad). Since my field requires a lot of outdoor time (hiking, etc.) I was wondering what would be a good dog breed. I was thinking so far of a Weimaraner, Chocolate lab, Husky, Swiss Mountain Dog, Hungarian vizsla, German Short-haired Pointer  and a German Shepherd. Feel free to comment on these or add in a breed that you think is better!

These are my criteria tho:
- I hike around anywhere from 3-11 miles whenever I go out, dog must be able to keep up.
- Somewhat easy to train.
- Must be obedient/somewhat easy to maintain off leash, I'd rather it not go chasing off after local fauna.
- Somewhat protective. I don't think I'll be getting married, sadly lol, so I'd like it to warn me anything comes by. However, on the flip side, I don't want it to be too protective in-case I have people over (or a roommate).
- Doesn't shed a whole lot, I understand most dogs do, but I don't want them to require a whole ton of grooming.
- I probably won't get one till after grad school (if I plan on going to grad school), but if I do, which would do best alone, without destroying things?
- As corny as it sounds, I'd like a dog that'll just enjoy my company too. Not too independent that it takes off running whenever I open the door, but that'll wait for me or just walk near me whenever we go out.

So far, these are the only things I can think of, but I might add in things later. I do understand that dogs are a huge responsibility, trust me, that's why I'm thinking far ahead. But I really do appreciate comments/suggestions! I'm a bit partial to 'wolf' looking dog breeds/mixes and solid colors sometimes tho aha.

Thanks!

----------


## jmccauley51423

The most obedient  faimly loving dog i have ever owed is my 7 year old female pitbull! She even gives piggy back rides to my 3 yr old. When i was running marathons. She was by my side 7 to 5 miles a day.

----------

_Pampho85_ (06-04-2015)

----------


## Reinz

Well you just opened Pandora's box!  You're probably going to hear about just about every breed under the sun.  I won't tell you my favorite.  But I will tell you about one on your list.

My brother has a German Shorthair Pointer, his second one.  Not the dog for me, but a good dog nonetheless.

This is what I can tell you about my experience with this dog:

He is absolutely tireless, you will have trouble keeping up with him!

No shedding.  If he does, the hair is ultra fine and ultra small.  You can barely see it at all!

Great watch dog!  If I get up at night, quiet as a mouse, he barks!

Now my brother's always wants to outside being active.  He's not a couch potato except at night and morning nap time.

Hope this helps, 

Best



He never leaves my brother's side.  Even in the bathroom!  If my brother is at my house and closes the bathroom door on him, the dog will try to break the door down.

----------

_Pampho85_ (06-04-2015)

----------


## Pampho85

Thanks for the replies!

@jmccauley51423- I don't think I will get a pitbull, even though they are a pretty nice dog, because my family is pretty deathly afraid of them sadly. I'd also like to have a dog breed that doesn't raise home insurance a lot (I've heard that they do which I find pretty weird). I forgot to mention that I'll be the first in my extended family to own a dog so haha

@Reinz - That dog fits all my criteria! Other than the wanting to break doors down part haha. Ideally, I'd want a dog that can 'hold the fort down' when I'm gone and not make a fuss if any. Don't want to come home to a broken down door and ripped up couch lol

----------


## GoingPostal

Off your list I would go for a GSP or Vizla.  Might be a little prey driven to let off leash but most seem pretty trainable, high energy, probably the least shedding off the list.  I see too many Weims with poor temperament, GSD shed a ton and you are also looking at possible breed restriction issues with a shepherd, Swissies shed a lot and have many health issues, husky would not be a good choice to run off leash generally and shed like mad, a lab would probably fit too, I just don't care much for them and they shed pretty heavily too.  You could look into spaniels but a little more grooming required, a smooth collie might be another option although they can be loud.

----------

_Pampho85_ (06-04-2015)

----------


## Pampho85

> Off your list I would go for a GSP or Vizla.  Might be a little prey driven to let off leash but most seem pretty trainable, high energy, probably the least shedding off the list.  I see too many Weims with poor temperament, GSD shed a ton and you are also looking at possible breed restriction issues with a shepherd, Swissies shed a lot and have many health issues, husky would not be a good choice to run off leash generally and shed like mad, a lab would probably fit too, I just don't care much for them and they shed pretty heavily too.  You could look into spaniels but a little more grooming required, a smooth collie might be another option although they can be loud.


What do you mean by 'breed restriction issues'? And thanks! Do you think it would be possible to stop once they chase after an animal if off the leash?

----------


## KMG

Check around online for dog test or quizzes.  When I wanted me first dog of all my own I did this and it really worked out well for me. What they do is ask about you and your lifestyle plus about what you're looking for in a dog. Then it will give you some options of breeds that may fit your needs and wants. Doing this I found many breeds I didn't know of, or didn't know much about. This is how I found Old English Bulldogs. I'm on my second and love the breed. She can be a couch potato yet still able to handle the hot outdoors at the beach or on my bass boat. Just what I wanted.

They are free and easy. Give them a try.

----------

_Pampho85_ (06-04-2015)

----------


## readymade

What about a boxer i have a pitbull/boxer mix very nice dog full of energy or maybe an American bulldog

----------

_Pampho85_ (06-04-2015)

----------


## Pampho85

Thanks, I'll check out some quizzes!

And I don't mean to sound picky or rude when I was this, but I prefer the dog to have a longer snout haha. But thanks!

----------


## readymade

Ok then what about a greyhound short hair long nose and I've heard that they are very loyal

----------


## Pampho85

Sorry for double posting, but I just met two dogs while walking earlier today and they were just the best haha. One was an English Setter and the other was an Irish Red & White Setter. 

I was wondering if these dogs would make good apartment dogs (Along with Brittany's)? If taken out on walks, or hikes, regularly? Could they be relatively trained and housebroken easily? Do they deal with separation anxiety fairly well?

----------


## HVani

I've met a few english setters and irish setters but I haven't really worked with them.  I'm leary of some gun dogs because they can be prone to being high strung and have anxiety issues.  But in my experience that's more along the lines of weimaraner and pointers.  

I have worked with some britanys and the ones I have met have been bouncing off the walls full of energy and a bit neurotic.  

I don't know if these have been mentioned but australian shepherds might have what you are looking for.  These are very smart dogs that will follow you to the ends of the earth.  Lots of stamina, sturdy and willing to please.  

If you want something with a shorter coat you could try cattle dogs.  They are really tough smart dogs.  I find them to not be quite as willing to please and aussies but still great dogs.  

I know someone mentioned a standard poodle but I have to bring them up again.  Don't let the silly hair cuts fool you, these are intelligent, willing to please and overall pleasant dogs that don't shed.  They were originally bred as gun dogs and water retrievers.  

Lastly if you are looking into setters, I would suggest a springer spaniel.  They are great dogs *IF* you can find one from a good breeder.  Popularity has taken it's toll on this breed.  Allergies seem to be the most common ailment so beware.  Otherwise they are hard working dogs that love to be outdoors and with their people.

----------


## Pampho85

> I've met a few english setters and irish setters but I haven't really worked with them.  I'm leary of some gun dogs because they can be prone to being high strung and have anxiety issues.  But in my experience that's more along the lines of weimaraner and pointers.  
> 
> I have worked with some britanys and the ones I have met have been bouncing off the walls full of energy and a bit neurotic.  
> 
> I don't know if these have been mentioned but australian shepherds might have what you are looking for.  These are very smart dogs that will follow you to the ends of the earth.  Lots of stamina, sturdy and willing to please.  
> 
> If you want something with a shorter coat you could try cattle dogs.  They are really tough smart dogs.  I find them to not be quite as willing to please and aussies but still great dogs.  
> 
> I know someone mentioned a standard poodle but I have to bring them up again.  Don't let the silly hair cuts fool you, these are intelligent, willing to please and overall pleasant dogs that don't shed.  They were originally bred as gun dogs and water retrievers.  
> ...


Gotcha, guess it was just wishful thinking haha

I actually went to a shelter and saw an Aussie and an ACD. They were wonderful and I told some of the people my plan, and they said I'd pretty much regret getting one as they need a LOT of exercise and the two in the shelter got there because the owner had to go to work everyday and came home to a ripped up couch on multiple occasions since they didn't get their share of exercise that day.

For poodles, I don't mind getting a Standard poodle, however, just the ever growing hair is what'll get me haha. I'd rather not have to deal with a haircut (which was quoted to be around $80 around where I live) and the constant brushing. But I really am considering them an option, just have to meet more.

I was looking into Welsh Spring Spaniels, however, I'd like a bit bigger dog if possible haha. But still another viable option@

Thank you so much for your reply!

----------


## HVani

Haha yeah you'll see them in shelters for similar reasons.  Personally I don't think they need much more exercise than most dogs.  What they need (and people often fail to give them) is mental stimulation.  These dogs are smart and love to learn.  Looks like you are interested in obedience classes and an aussie would thrive in that environment.  

For poodles I don't mind paying for grooming considering there is no hair in my house.  If you keep them trimmed they don't need any brushing.

----------


## JoshSloane

> Gotcha, guess it was just wishful thinking haha
> 
> I actually went to a shelter and saw an Aussie and an ACD. They were wonderful and I told some of the people my plan, and they said I'd pretty much regret getting one as they need a LOT of exercise and the two in the shelter got there because the owner had to go to work everyday and came home to a ripped up couch on multiple occasions since they didn't get their share of exercise that day.
> 
> For poodles, I don't mind getting a Standard poodle, however, just the ever growing hair is what'll get me haha. I'd rather not have to deal with a haircut (which was quoted to be around $80 around where I live) and the constant brushing. But I really am considering them an option, just have to meet more.
> 
> I was looking into Welsh Spring Spaniels, however, I'd like a bit bigger dog if possible haha. But still another viable option@
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply!


I think that it's important to take all of this advice with a grain of salt and a bit of perspective. Minus maybe teacup poodles and some other small "for show" dogs, all breeds were originally bred for some kind of work, whether in the field, farm or otherwise. With proper guidance and training, almost any dog can be trained to function in almost any capacity. Yes dog breeds are predisposed to certain traits, but that doesn't fully dictate their abilities, personality, or how they will act as adults. I've seen pit bulls that are great retrievers, and labs that are fully uninterested in retrieving anything. 

It it more depends on the dogs own unique personality, you're training methods, and how you relate to the dog. All dogs have their champion traits, as well as heir shortcomings, and a lot of the time these are unpredictable. One of the best dogs I've ever owned was a mutt from a local shelter. She was the most intelligent, trainable, loving and healthy dog I have ever had. Point is, simply pinning down the "correct" breed doesn't guarantee you anything. 

I would worry more about spending time with individual dogs in person and see who you bond with.

----------

_HVani_ (06-15-2015)

----------


## HVani

I totally agree with the above.  Some of the best dogs I have ever had have been mutts.  Dogs are not machines and even getting a puppy and raising it does not guarantee it will do everything you want it to.  

I somehow ended up with a pure bred through a rescue.  My cairn terrier is such an amazing dog.  She's smart, loyal and active.  And she's freaking bullet proof.  Just a tough little dog.  She's the kind of dog I know I could take hiking and camping if I wanted to.  But I also know that not all cairns are like her.  It's all in the individual.

I also want to add if you do decide on a certain breed, consider a rescue.  Rescuing an adult dog is awesome.  Most times they are out of their chewing stage, fully house broken and already use to the coming and going of living in a home. Dogs are not always given up due to bad behavior.  Sometimes people move or have babies and the dog is given up then.  I have been rescuing for years and it's very rewarding.

----------


## Pampho85

> Haha yeah you'll see them in shelters for similar reasons.  Personally I don't think they need much more exercise than most dogs.  What they need (and people often fail to give them) is mental stimulation.  These dogs are smart and love to learn.  Looks like you are interested in obedience classes and an aussie would thrive in that environment.  
> 
> For poodles I don't mind paying for grooming considering there is no hair in my house.  If you keep them trimmed they don't need any brushing.


Gotcha! What other kind of mental stimulation would be good for them?


How often do you trim them?

----------


## Pampho85

> I think that it's important to take all of this advice with a grain of salt and a bit of perspective. Minus maybe teacup poodles and some other small "for show" dogs, all breeds were originally bred for some kind of work, whether in the field, farm or otherwise. With proper guidance and training, almost any dog can be trained to function in almost any capacity. Yes dog breeds are predisposed to certain traits, but that doesn't fully dictate their abilities, personality, or how they will act as adults. I've seen pit bulls that are great retrievers, and labs that are fully uninterested in retrieving anything. 
> 
> It it more depends on the dogs own unique personality, you're training methods, and how you relate to the dog. All dogs have their champion traits, as well as heir shortcomings, and a lot of the time these are unpredictable. One of the best dogs I've ever owned was a mutt from a local shelter. She was the most intelligent, trainable, loving and healthy dog I have ever had. Point is, simply pinning down the "correct" breed doesn't guarantee you anything. 
> 
> I would worry more about spending time with individual dogs in person and see who you bond with.


Gotcha! That's what I was trying to get at before on another forum, however they shut me off saying that dogs are the 'slaves' to their traits so to speak. And right now I've been visiting friends and the shelter to look for a dog that would better suite me as a person and that I would enjoy having. 

Thanks for the post!




> I totally agree with the above.  Some of the best dogs I have ever had have been mutts.  Dogs are not machines and even getting a puppy and raising it does not guarantee it will do everything you want it to.  
> 
> I somehow ended up with a pure bred through a rescue.  My cairn terrier is such an amazing dog.  She's smart, loyal and active.  And she's freaking bullet proof.  Just a tough little dog.  She's the kind of dog I know I could take hiking and camping if I wanted to.  But I also know that not all cairns are like her.  It's all in the individual.
> 
> I also want to add if you do decide on a certain breed, consider a rescue.  Rescuing an adult dog is awesome.  Most times they are out of their chewing stage, fully house broken and already use to the coming and going of living in a home. Dogs are not always given up due to bad behavior.  Sometimes people move or have babies and the dog is given up then.  I have been rescuing for years and it's very rewarding.


Oh I didn't mean it to sound like they would be machines, sorry. I do understand they're living animals, and they're not slaves. And when you teach a dog something, it's more like you having to 'ask' them, not command them so to speak.

My only point with rescuing is that I'd love to do it in the future. However, in the beginning, I want myself and my family to be exposed to a smaller dog that grows up. We've never owned a dog before and my mom is getting over her fear of them so I don't want to jump into getting a big one right away.

But I'll definitely rescue some when I get older! That's what I plan on doing in retirement haha

----------


## HVani

I'm not saying you think of them as machines ♥

The best trained dog in the world will still make mistakes or do something he shouldn't.  They are animals after all.

----------

_Pampho85_ (06-16-2015)

----------


## Pampho85

> I'm not saying you think of them as machines ♥
> 
> The best trained dog in the world will still make mistakes or do something he shouldn't.  They are animals after all.


Haha sorry, I tend to apologize a bit too much

Yup, I wouldn't believe anyone if they say never made a mistake, so I def. don't hold that over dogs.

Would you say getting a puppy (of any breed) for a first dog is a bad choice when compared to getting a little bit older dog?

The reason I'm asking is because people have been telling me to get from a rescue, which I wouldn't mind doing at all, however some others are saying that I could end up with more vet bills than I bargained for because of this. They say that it's better to go to a reputable breeder since the parents are certified, health checked and well mannered, so there isn't a too high of a likelihood, compared with a rescue, for things to go sour.

----------


## HVani

I'm pretty bias. All my dogs I've had, since I moved out from my parents, have been rescues. Many of which were special needs but I knew that going into it. In many cases your mixed breeds are healthier than pure bred. 
Rescues usually have dogs looked at by a vet before they are adopted out. Any good rescue will let you know of any health issues. Having a puppy from a good breeder does not guarantee that there won't be health issues. Sometimes the odds are just against them. 
Just find a dog you really like and one that works for you. Once you adopt you can have your vet check him out. Most of the time he'll be just fine. 
I tend to end up with the sick ones no one wants. There are way fewer sick dogs out there than healthy, active mutts.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------

